# Can't find a place to order Ziwi sample/trial size. Help, please?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I ordered a trial bag of THK and Hope loves it. Can't say that her tummy loved it but I will keep trying.

Want to also try ZP without ordering a full bag (too risky with her sensitive tummy) and I have seen posts here about sample/trial packs but I cannot seem to find any place to order.

If I cannot order samples, I'd be happy to PayPal someone for a small sample just in a ziploc bag.

Can you help me? Thank you!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

PM me your address I will send you some no charge. Zoey loves it. I mix it with a bit of warm water. What do your chis weigh and I will have it all measured out for you in snack bags


----------

